# Band Saw Blade Tension



## Grinder (Jan 10, 2010)

Hello. I have model # 28-275 Delta 14" band saw and when I tension the blade the tension spring bottoms out and there is no adjustment left.The blade when I pluck it just does not seem to have that correct ping sound to it. Could the spring need replacement or am i doing some other thing wrong. Thanks For Your Time.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

I read somewhere that even though there are special springs available, the original springs rarely need replacing. Check the "frog"- the part the moves up and down when you adjust the tension- for cracks or being bent.

Also, make sure the blade you have is the proper length. My band saw originally called for a 92 1/2" blade but I can only get 93" blades (stock). It doesn't make too much difference but the built in tension gauge is not accurate- if it ever was.


----------

